# Sugarloaf Summit Feb 2013 - Kids??



## HilaryA (Nov 23, 2012)

My boyfriend and I will be attending the Sugarloaf event weekend in February with our son who will be 4 months old at that time. We're also bringing along both sets of grandparents to help with babysitting, but I was wondering if anyone else with kids is planning on bringing them to this? Are we absolutely nuts for attempting this??


----------



## vdk03 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice, glad to here the whole family is going to make it! I don't think we've seen you guys since alumni weekend back in vt. It will be a family event this year more than ever. Nick ( Stefs brother) will be brining their  new baby boy along and im pretty sure my brother will also be bringing the little man along as well.
Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## HilaryA (Nov 24, 2012)

Awesome we can't wait to see you guys this year and for you to meet our little guy!


----------



## ski stef (Nov 24, 2012)

HilaryA said:


> Awesome we can't wait to see you guys this year and for you to meet our little guy!



We can't wait either!


----------



## vdk02 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just as Jim said, we are going and we are bringing Finn. Looking forward to the first of many with the little guys.


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2012)

You guys are good, I'll be bringing my son who will be at that point 8 months old.


----------



## tiger5236 (Dec 18, 2012)

hopefully the snow improves before the event!


----------



## Wally Brown (Dec 25, 2012)

Much improved since Dec 18; about four feet I think. A lot of terrain open already and should be awesome by February.


----------



## Eriksack (Dec 25, 2012)

Can't wait to ride sugarloaf!


----------



## Eriksack (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone know of any good lift ticket deals for new years in killington?


----------



## lizziev3 (Dec 25, 2012)

me too! hopefully my bro matty and my mom can come up for the weekend!


----------



## AinWonderland (Jan 3, 2013)

We might even attempt to put him on baby skis! Are we absolutely nuts??? ;-) Can't wait to meet T!


----------



## AinWonderland (Jan 3, 2013)

and Baby L!


----------



## Nick (Jan 3, 2013)

tiger5236 said:


> hopefully the snow improves before the event!



Looking pretty insanely awesome right now


----------

